
Ask HN: What's your blog? - sebg
Along the lines of a &quot;Ask HN: What are you working on?&quot;, I&#x27;m sure a lot of us have blogs that we write on that don&#x27;t get a lot of exposure. So link your blog here with a short description about your topics...
======
amirouche
[http://hypermove.net/](http://hypermove.net/) I write about Guile scheme

~~~
sebg
Very cool! Only thing is that it took me a while to figure out that I needed
to press the "next" button on the navbar to see the content as the page you
linked to is blank.

------
Jaruzel
I don't blog per-se due to time restraints, but I do upload the odd project to
my personal site: [http://www.jaruzel.com](http://www.jaruzel.com)

Click, don't click. I don't mind either way. :)

~~~
sebg
Read your post on "The Importance of Information Preservation". It made me
think of The Long Now Foundation ([http://longnow.org/](http://longnow.org/)).
Also made me think you would enjoy this article ->
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/13/google-
bo...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/13/google-boss-warns-
forgotten-century-email-photos-vint-cerf)

------
swanson
[http://mdswanson.com/](http://mdswanson.com/)

I'm not famous and I don't work at a large company. I'm a software engineer
based in Indianapolis and I work at a 100 person, 100% employee-owned
development + design company.

I write semi-frequently about software, product development, and professional
growth. I also review books I've read, which tend to be more tangential to
software as I'm interesting in pulling in ideas from other fields/disciplines
and applying them to software.

------
yagyu
I haven't written much yet but I'll nevertheless take the opportunity to
shamelessly link [http://jonaseinarsson.se](http://jonaseinarsson.se)
especially since I would love to hear what the HN crowd has to say about
[http://www.jonaseinarsson.se/2016/biological-computer-
graph-...](http://www.jonaseinarsson.se/2016/biological-computer-graph-
reachability-p-np.html) but the submission to HN pretty much fell right
through :)

------
brettkromkamp
[http://www.storytechnologies.com/blog/](http://www.storytechnologies.com/blog/)
I write about story development software and techniques.

~~~
sebg
really neat! I've (very) briefly looked at procedural content generation for
VR things and hadn't thought about the approach you are using of "data from
OpenStreetMap to help generate some of the initial 3D environments". Very
interesting. Excited to read what you post next :)

------
kkoppenhaver
Writing on and off on
[http://keanankoppenhaver.com](http://keanankoppenhaver.com) trying to expose
people in the real estate industry to technology and automation.

I also post on more dev topics on Medium every once in a while.
[https://medium.com/@kkoppenhaver](https://medium.com/@kkoppenhaver)

Trying to do more of both in the coming months.

------
S4M
[http://eskatrem.github.io/Newton-Raphson](http://eskatrem.github.io/Newton-
Raphson)

I wrote a post to show the Newton-Raphson algorithm implemented in Python and
Clojure, the underlying goal being to show an advantage of lisp-like
languages.

------
mike-cardwell
[https://grepular.com/blog/](https://grepular.com/blog/) \- Tech stuff.

I used to write quite a lot, but it tailed off. I'm actually in the middle of
rewriting the engine behind the website so that might prompt me to start
writing again when it eventually goes live.

------
CiPHPerCoder
[https://paragonie.com/blog](https://paragonie.com/blog)

Mostly pertinent to software security and web development. Occasionally covers
cryptography topics as well.

I generally submit anything technical to HN, and while most of the time it
gets ignored, chances are y'all have seen one or two of them already. :)

------
jventura
I have my blog at [http://joaoventura.net/blog](http://joaoventura.net/blog).
It's made with Flask and rendered to static html files using flask frozen. I
write mainly about programming, web development and one or two more personal
things..

------
finangle
I write about personal finance and tax. My recent article on prenups seems to
be popular. I also just wrote an article about shady tax evasion tactics
people come up with. Visit me at Finangle
[http://finangle.com/](http://finangle.com/).

------
pesfandiar
I write about many subjects at
[http://www.pesfandiar.com/blog/](http://www.pesfandiar.com/blog/) It's
usually about software, but also about subjects that I find interesting
(finance, real estate, ads, ...).

------
haidrali
[http://haidrali.com](http://haidrali.com) I have plans to write about topics
which I have working including ROR, XMPP(open fire, Tigase ), VIOP ( Asterisk)
and quite often Android

------
darrelld
I try to keep it related to tech, mostly on anything I find interesting
[http://darrelld.com/](http://darrelld.com/)

------
pattu777
I have recently started blogging. It's just a jekyll site hosted on Github
pages. I usually post things about data structures and some of my side
projects.

chinmayapatanaik.com

~~~
Rainymood
Very neat! Couple of questions. What theme is that for Jekyll? It looks great.
How did you get the related posts below the Disqus?

~~~
pattu777
Sorry for the late reply. I am using a little bit modified version of
Poole([https://github.com/poole/poole](https://github.com/poole/poole)). And I
read a couple of other blog posts on adding Disqus comments. I don't have the
links now, but you can easily find them online.

------
hvd
I write on [http://hkelkar.com](http://hkelkar.com) mostly about being a
Software Craftsman.

------
mouse_potato
[http://www.peace.cm/](http://www.peace.cm/)

It's just about life and my exploration of tech.

